# Iberdrola 8 Hour Plan



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

A question for anyone who has Iberdrola's 8 Hour Plan electricity tariff. I'm just starting to shop around to switch when my current deal comes to an end at the beginning of June and am considering this one with Iberdrola. I see from their website that it's possible to change the hours you choose for the cheaper rate, which is something I'd want to do as our consumption pattern is very different in the summer months from in winter. Is there a limit on how often a change in cheap rate hours can be made, and how many periods can the cheap rate hours be split into? Do you find the deal saves you money in spite of paying the higher rate for appliances that need to be on 24/7 (I'm thinking mainly of the fridge/freezer)?

Thanks in advance for any information


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I changed to Iberdrola Plan Estable about a month ago. It just one rate all the time but has a 20% discount until August when apparently if you return you can sign for the next 6 months with same discount. It appears to be lower than the standard 3 tier contract and at least you dont have to keep washing and cooking at different times. However as with everyone the monthly facturas are nearly double what they were this time last year. No one is going to escape that. I have started to have my water heater only on for an hour a day and unplug TV as well. Funnily today they announced on the news that electricity has fallen for the first time in nearly 6 months!


----------



## DavidKS (Jan 28, 2020)

We are on the 8 hour plan and find it very good. You can change the 8 hours at anytime either online or using the phone app. We chose our 8 hours to coincide with timed water heating, (which uses the most of our power), cooking, pool pump etc. but Iberdrola also look at your hours and make suggestions for slight changes. You can have a different hour pattern for each day of the week and periods from 1 hour to 8. We have two hours in the morning, two at lunchtime and then the remaining four in the evening


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

DavidKS said:


> We are on the 8 hour plan and find it very good. You can change the 8 hours at anytime either online or using the phone app. We chose our 8 hours to coincide with timed water heating, (which uses the most of our power), cooking, pool pump etc. but Iberdrola also look at your hours and make suggestions for slight changes. You can have a different hour pattern for each day of the week and periods from 1 hour to 8. We have two hours in the morning, two at lunchtime and then the remaining four in the evening


Thank you very much, that's exactly what I wanted to know. I think a similar pattern would probably suit us, maybe modified in the winter to have 5 hours in the evening and only 1 in the morning, with 2 at lunchtime to cover the period when we do almost all of our cooking. I suppose the only way we'll find out for sure is to give it a whirl, if it doesn't suit we can always switch again back to a fixed 24 hour rate which is what we've had since last June. I know our rate would go up a lot from June though with our current supplier, which is what I'm trying to mitigate as far as possible.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

We have this as well. fixed for 5 years (I took the plan in late 2020)
Summer Monday to Friday we have the 8 hours from 2pm till 10pm and at weekends have it in two 4 hour slots 8am to 12pm and 8pm to 12am
Winter I vary the hours so we can run the heating in the very early morning (I have timers on the oil filled rads) and then again early evening to warm up the flat and for hot water for the next morning. Unless the weather forecast is for cold or wet weather then I will adjust it to suit.

Its handy as most of our high use is water heating and cooking, we also plan when the washing machine goes on as well.
Last month the bill was €58.00
And with the app and online you can see the hourly usage as well.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Barriej said:


> We have this as well. fixed for 5 years (I took the plan in late 2020)
> Summer Monday to Friday we have the 8 hours from 2 till 10 and at weekends have it in two 4 hour slots 8am to 12pm and 8pm to 12am
> Winter I vary the hours so we can run the heating in the early morning (I have timers on the oil filled rads) and then again early evening to warm up the flat and for hot water for the next morning.
> 
> ...


Very good, thank you. It seems pretty flexible which is what I would want. My rates would be higher than yours of course, as a new customer, but may work out lower than staying on a 24 hour rate which would be a lot higher than the one I've been on. I know my bills are going to go up, I'd just rather they didn't go up any more than they have to!


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> A question for anyone who has Iberdrola's 8 Hour Plan electricity tariff. I'm just starting to shop around to switch when my current deal comes to an end at the beginning of June and am considering this one with Iberdrola. I see from their website that it's possible to change the hours you choose for the cheaper rate, which is something I'd want to do as our consumption pattern is very different in the summer months from in winter. Is there a limit on how often a change in cheap rate hours can be made, and how many periods can the cheap rate hours be split into? Do you find the deal saves you money in spite of paying the higher rate for appliances that need to be on 24/7 (I'm thinking mainly of the fridge/freezer)?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any information


We have this plan and as others have mentioned, if used properly it can reduce your bills. We have ours set for 3 hours in the morning (9am to 12) for cooking, washing machine, water heater and 5 hours in the evening (6pm until 11pm) for cooking, AC heating, dishwasher and water heater. We use timing switches to make sure our high power appliances only work during this period. You can split you timings anyway you wish and change as many times as you like by accessing your account online.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

trotter58 said:


> We have this plan and as others have mentioned, if used properly it can reduce your bills. We have ours set for 3 hours in the morning (9am to 12) for cooking, washing machine, water heater and 5 hours in the evening (6pm until 11pm) for cooking, AC heating, dishwasher and water heater. We use timing switches to make sure our high power appliances only work during this period. You can split you timings anyway you wish and change as many times as you like by accessing your account online.


Thank you, I've signed up online and hope the switch from my current supplier will go smoothly. I will probably be bombarded with calls from them for the next few days!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Thank you, I've signed up online and hope the switch from my current supplier will go smoothly. I will probably be bombarded with calls from them for the next few days!


I believe you can only change it twice per year. I used to be on it but they are now more expensive than others


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

snikpoh said:


> I believe you can only change it twice per year. I used to be on it but they are now more expensive than others


Looking at the terms & conditions it looks like you can change the weekly schedule up to 6 times per year and the times up to 25 times a year. https://www.iberdrola.es/webclipb/g...to/Cond_Web_luz_en_Elige8Horas_26_08_2021.pdf


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

I bought into the 8 hour plan with Iberdrola Clientes about two years ago. It works just great for us - it's worth recognising that the only two things that REALLY affect the bills are hot water and heating - appliances are very efficient these days.

We currently pay about 7 cents per kWh in cheap rate (water and heating) and 15 otherwise. I hope that doesn't change anytime soon!

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

stevec2x said:


> I bought into the 8 hour plan with Iberdrola Clientes about two years ago. It works just great for us - it's worth recognising that the only two things that REALLY affect the bills are hot water and heating - appliances are very efficient these days.
> 
> We currently pay about 7 cents per kWh in cheap rate (water and heating) and 15 otherwise. I hope that doesn't change anytime soon!
> 
> ...


We have the same cost and signed up for 5 years. 

Signed up for the Carrefour club card (we don't shop there very often) but you get 5% of your total electric bill back (before IVA obviously) and then we go when they have the 3 for 2 deals and stock up on tins and bottle of stuff (and they include Oil and anti freeze for the car in this as well). Got to take advantage where you can...


----------

